# Ratio of Sales After Testing



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

Down south here, we are starting to see a homeowner "mindset" change and I was wondering if it was happening where you're at. The mindset change is not on RRP in general, so read below for the specifics.

Here is how it has been working ...

1. Homeowner is not into the RRP thing at all once the subject is brought up. They don't believe in dangers and sure don't want to spend extra money.

2. Some of the homeowners do allow testing to be done. Basically, the only reason they allow testing is that they want to use you and are hoping that the test shows up negative, so they can save money (from you not having to do compliance).

3a. If no lead is found, they use you.

3b. If lead is found, a majority of the homeowners still use you. This is because secretly they were thinking they didn't have lead, but once it is discovered they actually have lead ... many of them have a mindset change. Now that they know they have lead, many want the Lead Safe Certified Firm to do the work.

Are you finding this is the case?

Or are you finding that if after testing and lead is found ... they go find another contractor? Is it 50% that go find another contractor or what ratio?


----------

